# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  τηλεοπτικά κανάλια με ένα... πιάτο!

## zoran

Μπορεί να πιάσει κανείς με ένα δορυφορικό πιάτο τα κανάλια εθνικής εμβέλειας χωρίς να πληρώνει κάποια συνδρομή;

----------


## nkarama

ναι μπορείς. Το πως, ρώτα το σε κάποιο δορυφορομάγαζο  :Wink: 

Δες λίγο στο lyngsat https://www.lyngsat.com/Eutelsat-3B.html τον Eutelsat 3Β στις 3 μοίρες για να δεις...

----------


## zoran

Ακόμα εάν βρίσκομαι κ στην επαρχία;

----------


## pstratos

με 60cm πιατακι, για όλη την Ευρώπη

----------

zoran (03-10-18)

----------


## zoran

Και δηλαδή πιάνω ότι είναι ελεύθερο και δεν χρειάζεται συνδρομή;

----------


## zoran

Εκτός από το πιάτο, τι άλλο πρέπει να έχω στον εξοπλισμό μου;

----------


## nepomuk

> Και δηλαδή πιάνω ότι είναι ελεύθερο και δεν χρειάζεται συνδρομή;





Δεν ειναι και τοσοοο απλο .Αν και δορυφοφιλος τα κολπα για τα επιγεια ελευθερα δεν τα κατεχω καλα , γιατι δεν με ενδιαφερει το θεμα.
Με επιφυλαξη : Στις 3 ανατολικα και ευκολη ληψη οπως πχ hotbird ,εκπεμπεται το επιγειο  πακετο της Digea ,οχι κατ αρχην για να το λαμβανεις
εσυ κι εγω ,αλλα για τροφοδοσια των πομπων και αναμεταδοτων ανα την επικρατεια .Τα προγραμματα ειναι κλειδωμενα με χαλαρη κωδικοποιηση
Biss ,για τα ματια του κοσμου αλλα και για λογους πνευματικων δικαιωματων .Τα κλειδακια αλλαζουν καθε εξι μηνες ; ενα χρονο ; Τεσπα αραια και που .
Παμπολλοι Ελληνες του εξωτερικου δηλ ανα την Ευρωπη που ειναι ευκολη η ληψη στις 3 ανατολικα , ετσι βλεπουν τα προγραμματα της Digea.
Αν εισαι παντελως ασχετος με ολα αυτα  πχ με  κλειδακια biss , cccam , enigma 2 , δεκτες τυπου dreambox κτλπ και αφου κατοικεις αθηνα ,
θα πας  κατα  οδο Μαρνης μερια η Λιοσιων , ενδεχομενως σε καποιον Xουσειν η Aλλαντιν και θα ζητησεις δεκτη φτιαγμενο γι αυτο που θες .
Kοστος  περι τα 50 ευρω η και λιγοτερα  , να ειναι HD απαξαπαντος και στο προτυπο dvb s2 .Το θεμα ειναι να μαθεις να αλλαζεις μονος σου τα κλειδακια ,οταν χρειαστει.
Αν επιθυμεις να βλεπεις και κατι περισσοτερο και δεν πορευεσαι με το σταυρο στο χερι , με λιγα παραπανω χρηματα κοιτας για λυσεις CCcam και iptv.
Τοτε η συνεχης και αδιαλλειπτη συνδεση με το internet -ανεξαρτητως ταχυτητας- καθισταται απαραιτητη (για την ληψη των κλειδιων καθε 5 sec) ,ενω τα κλειδια digea
ειπαμε τα περνας καθε  6 μηνες , 1 χρονο .
Διαθεσιμος για περαιτερω πληροφοριες .  Ριξε μια  ματια και στο satleo.gr

----------


## zoran

Thanks nepomuk αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα από όλα όσα περιγράφεις... κ στο satleo να δω δε ξερω τι θα καταλάβω!  :Sad:

----------


## satland

Φιλε Στρατο με 60αρι δεν πιανειs τιποτε εκτοs απο ΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΒΑ τιποτε αλλο για τιs 3 μοιρεs θελειs 1 μετρο για να πειs οτι θα εχειs ενα αποδεκτο σημα

----------


## zoran

60άρια είναι τα πιάτα που έρχονται με τις συνδρομές της Nova & ΟΤΕ;

----------


## pstratos

Λες το footprint να είναι fake? Εκτος και αν το LNB είναι του 5ευρου , ο δεκτης του κιλού και το πιάτο στηθηκε "με το ματι". Γιατί σε όσα πάρκα είχαμε βάλει με 80cm δεν είχαμε ποτέ θέμα. Αλλά με σωστά υλικά και εγκατάσταση.

----------


## pstratos

> 60άρια είναι τα πιάτα που έρχονται με τις συνδρομές της Nova & ΟΤΕ;



60άρια του κιλού και της κακιάς ώρας δυστυχώς.

----------


## basilism

Θες το ελαχιστο 1m κατοπτρο να στοχευει στις 3 μοιρες ανατολικα.
δεκτες υπαρχουν στην αγορα με το αναλογο σεταρισμα.
και οταν αλλαξουν τα κλειδια κατεβαζεις το αρχειο και το περνας στο δεκτη με ενα στικακι.
ειναι πανευκολη διαδικασια.

----------


## pstratos

Το "ελάχιστο 1μ" τεκμειρειώνεται κάπως ή είναι η γνώμη του εμπόρου? Και εγώ πουλάω κάπου στον Νότο ελάχιστο 2.30 για άλλους λόγους... εκεί που με παίρνει...

----------


## nepomuk

Ας κατσει η μπιλια στα 80-85 εκατοστα που θα δωσει σημα με κακοκαιρια ,βροχες, χιονια κτλπ και εγκαθισταται πιο ευκολα απο του μετρου.
Ειναι πιο σιγουρη λυση απο τα 60 εκατοστα και στο μελλον θα βοηθησει σε αλλες ληψεις.
Πλεον και τα lnb του ταληρου κανουν δουλεια , η διαρκεια στο χρονο του εξωτερικου πλαστικου προβληματιζει ,αλλα απο σημα καμπανα.
Αν ειδα καλα και εφ οσον μιλαμε για ληψη μονο των 'ελευθερων" της Digea ,προφανως σε περιοχη αγροτικη , ορεινη δυσπροσιτη κτλπ 
απο ατομα μεγαλης ηλικιας ισως , ενα δεκτακι των 30-35 ευρω θα κανει δουλεια.

----------


## nkarama

Ο λόγος που πρότεινα στον νηματοθέτη να πάει σε δορυφορο-μάγαζο είναι οτι  είναι παράνομη η λήψη. Ως εκ τούτου οποιαδήποτε οδηγία, αναφορά, προτροπή σε παράνομη πράξη απαγορεύεται απο το φορουμ αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

Καλό θα ήταν να το κατέχει αυτό.

----------


## nepomuk

> Ο λόγος που πρότεινα στον νηματοθέτη να πάει σε δορυφορο-μάγαζο είναι οτι  είναι παράνομη η λήψη. Ως εκ τούτου οποιαδήποτε οδηγία, αναφορά, προτροπή σε παράνομη πράξη απαγορεύεται απο το φορουμ αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
> 
> Καλό θα ήταν να το κατέχει αυτό.






Ειναι παρανομη η θεαση των ελευθερων επιγειων τηλ καναλιων συμπεριλαμανομενων των κρατικων ,βλεπε και εισφορα ;
Αν δεν απατωμαι ειναι στο κυβερνητικο προγραμμα να επιδοτηθει η ληψη αυτων των ελευθερων ,σε κατοικους αγροτικων
,δυσπροσιτων περιοχων , οπου δεν φτανει το σημα της Digea.

Γι αυτο το κομματι και μονο , οπου τα κλειδακια Biss δημοσιευονται τακτικα και σχεδον ελευθερα στη φορα  απο τον τον ειδικο τυπο,
δοθηκαν καποιες κατευθυνσεις στον Νηματοθετη .
Οσον αφορα τη Παθητικη θεαση γενικα κωδικοποιημενων προγραμματων , παρατεθηκαν καποιες πολυ γενικες πληροφοριες , εν ειδει 
εγκυκλοπαιδικης ενημερωσης.

Τελος εκτιμω οτι η παθητικη και ΜΟΝΟΝ θεαση , χωρις διαμοιρασμο , ειναι πρακτικα "ελευθερη" στη χωρα μας, η τεσπα
στη πραξη εχει το ποινικως ακαταδιωκτο και ακαταλογιστο .Οπως και με το παθητικο Download ενα πραμα ,πχ ταινιων  ακυκλοφορητων ενιοτε .

Μια επισημανση:
Τα περιοδικα του δορυφορικου στερεωματος το φωναζουν εδω και παρα πολλα χρονια .
Οι κατοικοι της υπαιθρου  εχουν αναφαιρετο δικαιωμα να βλεπουν τηλεοραση .
Οπου το επιγειο σημα και λογω αναγλυφου της χωρας δεν επαρκει , υπαρχει η δορυφορικη λυση για τους 
καταναλωτες ,αφου διαολε υφισταται αυτη η εκπομπη ετσι κι αλλοιως για τροφοδοσια αναμεταδοτων .
Γαιτι ο πολιτης κατοικος "δυσκολης" περιοχης να μην ,λαμβανει απευθειας; .
Τεσπα με καθυστερηση πολλων ετων, η λυση δρομολογηθηκε, οπως αλλωστε συμβαινει σε ολες τις Ευρωπαικες Χωρες.

----------


## kioan

Η επιδότηση της δορυφορικής λήψης σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές, δεν σημαίνει πως λύθηκε επί της ουσίας το πρόβλημα της παρακολούθησης των  ελεύθερων DVB-T καναλιών μέσω δορυφόρου.

Το κράτος επέλεξε να δώσει κίνητρο στους πολίτες απομακρυσμένων περιοχών ώστε να πληρώνουν μια συνδρομητική υπηρεσία για να βλέπουν τα ελεύθερα κανάλια. Επέλεξε δηλαδή να δώσει μέρος των εισφορών μας, σε κάποιους πολίτες (ακόμα και σε περιοχές με κάλυψη DIGEA) ώστε αυτοί με τη σειρά τους να πάρουν εξοπλισμό για να γίνουν πελατάκια κάποιου παρόχου DVB-S για να βλέπουν τα δωρεάν προγράμματα της τηλεόρασης που μοιράζει η DIGEA σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους.

Με απλά λόγια το Υπουργείο Ψηφιακής Πολιτικής, Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ενημέρωσης (αυτό που ήταν εθνικά υπερήφανο για τους HellasSat) ουσιαστικά φέρνει πελάτες στον ΟΤΕ και στη Forthnet με δημόσιο χρήμα. Αυτό δεν είναι επίλυση του προβλήματος! 
Πραγματικά θα ήθελα αν κάποιος γνωρίζει να μας διαφωτίσει σχετικά με το τι γίνεται στις Ευρωπαϊκές Χώρες σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## nkarama

> Ειναι παρανομη η θεαση των ελευθερων επιγειων τηλ καναλιων συμπεριλαμανομενων των κρατικων ,βλεπε και εισφορα ;



Σου έχει παραχωρήσει η εταρεία το δικαίωμα και τα κλειδιά που ξεκλειδώνουν την εκπομπή? Οχι. Αρα η λήψη τους και η θάσή τους είναι παράνομη.

Και εν γένει η θέαση των προγραμμάτων εμπεριέχει τηλοπτικά δικαιώματα τα οποία περιορίζονται στην γεωγραφική κάλυψη του εκάστοτε καναλιού. Ορια τα οποία με την δορυφορική μετάδοση δεν υπάρχουν. Οπότε και απο αυτή την άποψη, παρανομείς.

----------


## nkarama

> Πραγματικά θα ήθελα αν κάποιος γνωρίζει να μας διαφωτίσει σχετικά με το τι γίνεται στις Ευρωπαϊκές Χώρες σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις.



Στην Αυστρία που γνωρίζω, η ORF δίνει με μια μικρή άπαξ επιβάρυνση, κάρτα για να ξεκλειδώνουν τα κανάλια της, τόσο κάτοικοι εξωτερικού όσο και κάτοικοι δύσκολων περιοχών.  Τουλάχιστον αυτό ίσχυε πριν 18 χρόνια που ήμουν εκεί.

----------

kioan (04-10-18)

----------


## sv9gph

κακώς τα ελεύθερα ελληνικά κανάλια που εκπέμπετε από τον δορυφόρο μέσο digea να απετιτε να χακαρις τον δέκτη για να τα δεις μαλον η digea είναι παράνομη και όχι ο τηλεθεατής που θέλει να δει τηλεοπτκο πρόγραμμα  , πολλά είναι τα διάσημα κανάλια που δεν χρειάζεται να βάλουμε χέρι στον δέκτη βλέπε rtl .για το ORF το πακέτο κλειδώνει αν το πάρεις εκτός αυστριας ,αν κάνεις το λάθος να τους καλέσεις για κάποιο τεχνικό πρόβλημα η για αλαλαγή προγράμματος βλέπουν τον αριθμό του τηλεφώνου και στο κόβουν μαχαίρι

----------


## pstratos

Μια που αναφέρθηκαν αρκετά σωστά θέματα από διαφορετικές όψεις, και έχοντας υπάρξει επαγγελματικά στην άχαρη θέση του πωλητή space segment θα εστιάσω στα εξής.

Φυσικά και αναφέρετο δικαίωμα του κάθε πολήτη η λήψη των κρατικών (τα πληρώνει αναγκαστικά) και των πανεληνίας εμβέλειας (έχουν πληρώσει πολλά λεφτά για να "εκπέμπουν" παντου)  //για το  εκπέμπουν θα πούμε παρακάτω.

Τι συμβαίνει στα μη φτωχευμένα κράτη??
Τα κανάλια ως πάροχοι περιεχομένου δίνουν το περιεχόμενό τους και συνδρομή σε έναν τρίτο φορέα (κρατικό ή ιδιωτικό) για να μοιράσει / δώσει / εκπέμψει  το περιεχόμενο στους πολίτες. Για τα ελεύθερα / δωρεαν κανάλια σε περιοχές που δεν είναι πρόσφορη η επίγεια λήψη δίνονται (συνήθως) δωρεάν κάρτες για την αποκοδικοποίηση / ξεκλείδωμα του πακέτου. FreeView το λέμε διεθνώς. Ουτε χακαρισματα, ούτε κλειδάκια, ούτε /συμπαθείς κατ τα άλλα μαυρουκοι/ ούτε τίποτα.   

Πάμε τώρα στα δικά μας.
Σφάλμα καταρχας του κράτους που επι δεκαετίες τα είχε όλα χύμα: Κάθε κανάλι εξέπεμπε /κυριολεκτικά όμως/ από την / ΤΙΣ κεραίες του το πρόγραμμά του. Έτσι καπαρώθηκαν συχνότητες. Με μαγικό - μάγκικο - πειρατικό τρόπο φτάσαμε οτι καναλι = συχνότητα! (Μην αναλύσουμε τα περι σπανιων εθνικων πόρων .....) Και μετά την πόλη του ήρθε η γλύκα να κάνουμε πανελαδική κάλυψη. Αρχίζουμε λοιπόν να στηνουμε αναρχα αναμεταδότες και πάρκα κεραιών σε καθε βουνοκορφούλα και ραχούλα.

Εδώ μπαίνουν στο παιχνιδι οι δημαρχοι και καθε μορφης τοπικοί αρχοντες. Υπόσχονται τηλεόραση στο χωριό! Μηλάμε για τέλη 80 - μέσα 90. Πως όμως θα δυκτιοθούν οι βουνοκορφές??  Το κράτος φυσικά από άφαντο, απών, ως γελοίο. Να θυμησω την ατακα περι καταριψης οποιου δορυφορου πεταξει πανω απο Ελλάδα???

Και "ξαφνικα" εμφανιζονται ιδιωτικοί πάροχοι δορυφορικής πρόσβασης. Δλδ ένα κανάλι, από την ταράτσα του ή μέσω άλλου δυκτίου (ΟΤΕ τηλεοπτική ζευξη)  μπορούσε να ανέβει σε ενα δορυφόρο και απο κει να φτάσει σε κάθε κέντρο εκπομπής. Ωραίο, βολικο, τίμιο αλλά ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα: πανάκριβο. Μια τάξη μεγέθους ~400.000 USD το έτος. Που πας ρε κακομήρη Έλλην καναλάρχη?? 

Κάποιοι μυρίζονται την δίψα του φουκαρά τηλεθεατή για ποιοτικό πρόγραμμα. Που θα πλήρωνε αδρά για να δει κάτι ποιο ποιοτικο από οτι σερβιρουν τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια - και εγεννηθει η συνδρομητική στην Ελλάδα. Ο πρώτος πάροχος περιεχομένου που απλόχερα του δόθηκαν οι συχνότητες του πειρατή Λεωνίδα.  Όμως ο λαός δίψαγε και για κάτι άλλο που το κράτος του το στερούσε ήδη μερικές δεκαετίες. Λήψη των μεγάλων καναλιών στο χωριό!! Γιατι ο δήμαρχος ακόμα υποσχώταν γιοφύρια και κανάλια....

Έτσι ο πάροχός μας πάει ενα βήμα παραπέρα. Παίρνει (σχεδόν δωρεάν) το περιεχόμενο = πρόγραμμα των άλλων καναλιών, το φορτώνει στην πλατφόρμα του, και να το δελεαρ για συνδρομητες πασης Ελλάδος (αλλά και εξωτερικού φυσικά). Τα κανάλια ευχαριστημένα?? Φυσικά ναι. Μερικές "ειδικές  "  τυπου R τις λέγαμε καρτούλες στους δημαρχαίους  , τις βαζουμε σε κάθε βουνοκορφή και αμέσως πήγε η τηλεόραση στο χωριό. Στο χωριό που ειχαμε υποσχεθει τηλεόραση με ΟΥΥΛΛΑΑΑ τα κανάλια!

Και στο μικρό χωριο, στο κωλοκοτρωνιτσι ας πούμε???  Α εκεί η κυρά Μαριό ξεχασμένη από κράτος / δημαρχο /κανάλια, που πλήρωνε όμως την ΕΡΤ από τη ΔΕΗ έπρεπε να ξαναπληρώσει τον ιδιωτικό πάροχο για να δει τα ελεύθερα κανάλια που έβλεπε δωρεάν η κόρη της στην,  ας πούμε Αθήνα.

Το κράτος?? Μάλλον ευτυχισμένο. Δεν έδωσε δεκάρα, κάθε κανάλι από ενα κόμμα να μεταδίδει την στήρηξη, μερικές ΕΡΑ και παραρτήματα ΕΡΤ σε κάποιες πόλεις, και τα σκουπίδια κάτω από το χαλί για τους επόμενους. Μια χαρα όλα.  

Εκτώς από την κυρά Μαρία που έπρεπε να πληρώνει για να βλέπει την Λάμψη.....


Η συνέχεια λίγο πολύ γνωστή σε όλους. Ψηφιακή τηλεόραση, μπουκέτα και ιδού πλέον κανάλι <> συχνότητα. Ο καναλάρχης πια δεν θα ασχολείται με τις κεραίες του αλλά με το περιεχόμενό του. Και ποιος θα ασχολείται με τις κεραίες?? Το κράτος?? Αλλάζουν βρε οι παλιές συνήθειες? Μα αφού το σχήμα το έχουμε σχεδόν έτοιμο και δουλεύει! Βάζουμε εναν ιδιωτικό πάροχο να διανείμει το σήμα. και ποιος θα τον πληρώνει? Το κράτος όχι επτωχευσε. Η κυρά Μαρία? Όχι ακόμα, σου το έχουμε για μετά.... Άρα τι μας μένει? Οι καναλάρχες! Έτσι τα κανάλια αναγκαζονται να πληρώνουν για την διανομή / φιλοξενία του σήματός του στον πάροχο.

Και ο τελευταίος δεν πρέπει να προστατέψει το εμπορευμά του? Γιατί τώρα μπορεί να είναι δωρεάν, αλλά πίσω έχει η αχλάδα (πάροχος) την ουρά. Έρχονται τα θεματικά / ειδικά κλπ κανάλια. Τι νόμιζες κυρά Μαρία δωρεάν θα είναι για πάντα?? Τι σου φέραμε τα 30HD στο κολοκοτρωνιτσι??  (Το οτι της τα εφερε η εκλεκτή του δημάρχου εταιρεία παίρνοντας τα gap fillers ας το αφήσουμε πέρα)

Αν λοιπόν είχαμε κάτι από κράτος θα δίναμε ενα πιατάκι / δεκτη / κάρτα στην κυρά Μαρία. Αλλά παλιός σκύλος μαθαίνει νέες τούμπες??

----------


## satland

> Λες το footprint να είναι fake? Εκτος και αν το LNB είναι του 5ευρου , ο δεκτης του κιλού και το πιάτο στηθηκε "με το ματι". Γιατί σε όσα πάρκα είχαμε βάλει με 80cm δεν είχαμε ποτέ θέμα. Αλλά με σωστά υλικά και εγκατάσταση.



Aλλο το 60αρι και αλλο το 80αρι μην τρελαθουμε κιολαs

----------


## satland

> Θες το ελαχιστο 1m κατοπτρο να στοχευει στις 3 μοιρες ανατολικα.
> δεκτες υπαρχουν στην αγορα με το αναλογο σεταρισμα.
> και οταν αλλαξουν τα κλειδια κατεβαζεις το αρχειο και το περνας στο δεκτη με ενα στικακι.
> ειναι πανευκολη διαδικασια.




Σωστοs για να μην ακουμε απο ασχετουs πληροφοριεs που το μονο που κανουν ειναι να αποπροσανατολιζουν και οχι να βοηθουν τον καθε ενα ενδιαφερομενο που προσπαθει να αντλησει μια βοηθεια και που πρεπει να του τη δωσουμε αλλωστε για αυτο το λογο ειμαστε εδω για αυτο λοιπον ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΜΕ   Η ΗΜΙΜΑΘΕΙΑ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΜΑΘΕΙΑΣ

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

[Πάμε τώρα στα δικά μας.
Σφάλμα καταρχας του κράτους που επι δεκαετίες τα είχε όλα χύμα: Κάθε κανάλι εξέπεμπε /κυριολεκτικά όμως/ από την / ΤΙΣ κεραίες του το πρόγραμμά του. Έτσι καπαρώθηκαν συχνότητες. Με μαγικό - μάγκικο - πειρατικό τρόπο φτάσαμε οτι καναλι = συχνότητα! (Μην αναλύσουμε τα περι σπανιων εθνικων πόρων .....) Και μετά την πόλη του ήρθε η γλύκα να κάνουμε πανελαδική κάλυψη. Αρχίζουμε λοιπόν να στηνουμε αναρχα αναμεταδότες και πάρκα κεραιών σε καθε βουνοκορφούλα και ραχούλα.

-Η κατάσταση  στην  επαρχία  ήταν δραματική σε μια  συχνότητα  ένα διαφορετικό κανάλι  ''καμπάνα'' απο  κάθε  σημείο  του  ορίζοντα  αααντε  να  τα  φέρεις  όλα.

----------


## gRooV

Καλησπέρα,
τα κρατικά κανάλια είναι ελεύθερα στις 3 μοίρες οπότε με οποιονδήποτε δέκτη μπορείς να τα κάνεις λήψη (80άρι κάτοπτρο και είσαι μια χαρά). Τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια είναι κωδικοποιημένα αλλά όχι συνδρομητικά. Κακά τα ψέματα.. πάρα πολλές περιοχές στην Ελλάδα αυτή την στιγμή βλέπουν ελληνική τηλεόραση με αυτό τον τρόπο. Για να κάνεις την δουλειά σου σου προτείνω 2-3 μοντέλα στην περίπτωση που δεν έχεις δέκτη.  :Wink:  Αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια στείλε μήνυμα!

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10788343/Opticum-HD-AX150.html
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/14604792/Edision-Picco-S2.html
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/12708230/Amiko-Mira-WIFI.html
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/13824062/Co...r-9000-HD.html

----------


## nepomuk

Αν το ζητουμενο ειναι η ληψη αποκλειστικα και μονον των κρατικων  και των ιδιωτικων μη συνδρομητικων , οι παραπανω δεκτες ειναι απολυτως επαρκεις.
Για Future-proof καταστασεις και για να βλεπεις κατι  παραπανω  με την προυποθεση της ιντερνετικης συνδεσης , κοιτα και εδω:
https://www.zgemma.co.uk/shop

πχ h2s  (65 λιρες) , αλλα και H9S (73) με δεκτη dvb-s2x βλεπε και 4κ .

Ειναι σιγουρο οτι τα ελευθερα ιδιωτικα στο μελλον , δεν θα σκληρυνουν την πολιτικη τους ,
οσον αφορα τις δορυφορικες εκπομπες ,με πιο δυσκολη κωδικοποιηση ; 
Με βαση τα ισχυοντα  με  35 ευρω  καθαρισες .

----------


## mtzag

Ερωτηση.
Θελω να βλεπω ευρωλιγκα μπασκετ που το εχει η nova αλλα δεν θελω να πληρωνω nova για 4 αγωνες που μπορει να δω το μηνα... ειναι +27 ευρω επιπλεον το μηνα.
Υπαρχει καποια ελευθερη δορυφορικη που να δειχνει ευρωλιγκα (δεν με πειραζει σε οτι γλωσα και αν ειναι η περιγραφη του αγωνα ) ?
Η τηλεοραση μου ειναι καινουργια και εχει δορυφορικο δεκτη επισης παιρνει και μια καρτα που δεν ξερω τι κανει.

Τι κεραια(πιατο) πρεπει να παρω για να εχω δορυφορικα ?

----------

